# 2001 dodge 360 runs roughand misses



## devins (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi and thanks for looking. my dad has a 2001 dodge ram 1500 sport 2wd with the 360 magnam in it.with 118,xxxmiles. the truck stalls and misses at idle and under a load.it has stalled out twice on us, it has been doing this for about 2 years so far(it isnt driven that often anymore) when it stalls down you can hear a clicking from in the dash? we went threw all the posible relays it we thougt coulda been, and it still does it? when it does this he just gives it more gas and it takes off. also it does it more often on a lower tank then a full, leading us to think fuelfilter pluging up, but if its not that we dont want to have to replace it, because as you dodge guys know its incorperated with the pump! he thinks it might be a intake leak because he can hear it sucking air as it starts stalling?? last, after 2 years the check engine light just came on, with a #8 cylender miss, and multable cylender miss code. plugs and wires? Has anyone had any problems like this with there dodge, or know what it could be? any help would be great, thasnks, devin.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Does it ever backfire??? If so 99% the intake.


----------



## devins (Oct 31, 2009)

*backfire.*

thanks, the truck does bacfire i think? it pops, and bucks. thanks for the help, anyone else have a guess?


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

does it take in any coolant?

Plenum gasket good bad, and fuel pumps


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

I had a 2000 qc with the 360 and every time it would rain the damn thing would act up. It did this since new, I would take it to the dealer and they would install new plug wires and It would be good for a while. I put 115k on that truck, it just seemed to always need plug wires. I would check the plugs also, mine wouldn't start with the remote starter one time and ended up needing plugs.


----------



## iowasnow (Jan 4, 2011)

Idle air control. Sticks. In the back of the throttle body with two t25 screws


----------



## devins (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks everyone. were going to try plugs and wires first as i dont belive we have ever done wires to it and there cheap and east if they are the fix, if that doesnt work we will check the other things you guys said, @ chris-the truck doesnt use of leak anything that we know of. thanks, devin.


----------



## devins (Oct 31, 2009)

iowasnow;1184589 said:


> Idle air control. Sticks. In the back of the throttle body with two t25 screws


can you give me some mor info on this? thanks


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Plugs, wires, cap and rotor to start with, check the coil to see if it is splitting apart and not arcing, and as said above check the IAC. Intake is probably leaking too, spray around the intake with carb/choke cleaner to see if the idle changes.


----------



## eskimoplower (Nov 29, 2009)

Check for vacuum leaks, try cleaning the MAF sensor, IAC sensor, check fuel pump relay. Those were all the things I did to my '94 Ford Exploder when it started acting up. hope this helps


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

Take the oil filler cap off and lay in upside down over the fill hole while the engine is running. If there is a suction there, the intake is leaking. You would also notice it using oil if it's the intake.


----------



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a 99' doing similar things. So far we have figured it has a few problems. One is bad gas. The next i think may be my intake because mine is also missing, burning oil, and using coolant. Someone also told me try changing the gas cap and checking the fuel pump. Any ideas?


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

how bout checking fuel pressure first,spray the coil and wires with a spray bottle of water next.cheap and fast.the sucking sound is probably the iac motor opening up to compensate for the immenent stall.


----------



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

Mine seems to be pushing too much gas onto the engine. Drove the truck for a while today and it was fine then started missing on my way home. I was trying to make it a 1/2 mile home and it blasted a nice fire ball out the exaust. I just happend to be looking in the mirror at the idiot playing chicken with me while I was trying to get in the right lane and POW!!! That sure got him to back off, but I would like to get this fixed. We ruled out an intake manifold since it only misses at certain times. Fuel pressure is said to be good. To me it sounds like it is sending too much gas into the engine. Every shop I have been to can't find any problems since it will never do it while just sitting there. They pulled the codes and all it shows is misfires... GRRRRR! This is driving me crazy because its been weeks and no one can figure it out!


----------



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

Could a bad O2 sensor be causing this? I have tried everything on this truck and a few shops have looked at it and can't figure it out. My check engine light has been on for over a year now because they bent my exhaust putting in a new trans and fixed my exhaust and threw in a after market muffler for the trouble. They told me and I knew it was common that the check engine light will be on after they put in the muffler. All this time and it has shown the same sensor code and driven fine. Could that sensor have gone bad over time? Like I say it only starts running weird at random times (usually after running for a while). This is driving me crazy!!! I have talked to all kinds of mechanics and some Dodge guys and everything they say could be wrong would cause it to always run bad. This truck is another $100 from being parked for the season and I'll break out the 86' Chevy which has never broken down since I bought it from the original owner!


----------

